# Medical admissibility with epilepsy Canada



## themid (Sep 13, 2014)

Hello,

I am planning to move to Canada under fswp. I do have enough marks to be eligible under fswp, but one thing hesitates me to proceed.

My wife is having epilepsy and it is well controlled and leading a normal life. Even a MRI scan of the brain does not reveal any abnormalities. However she is under mild doze of drugs as maintenance therapy.

My concerns are:
1. whether well controlled epilepsy of the dependent might lead to denial of the PR?

2. do we need to reveal such medical condition since it cannot be detected in the medical examination?

3. any provisions to convince the CIC that she is medically well enough to lead a normal life in Canada and not a burden to the health care.

Your suggestions and experience is greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Firstly you should know that lying or deception is severely frowned upon and could result in never being allowed to enter Canada or deportation if you're already here. Canadian Immigration, based of the ME's report will decide your wife's admissibility.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Is it against the law in your country to drive a car if you have a more severe form of epilepsy? If so: is your wife allowed to drive a car? When did she have her last seizure?


----------



## Brockthebadger (May 11, 2012)

Hi
First of all, Epilepsy is not a risk to anyone else in the community unlike TB for example. It is also often relatively cheap to control so does not require major health funding.
So your wife may not be a financial burden or a risk to other Canadians provided that hr epilepsy is regularly monitored and maintained by her GP.

As previously stated you have to be honest and tell the immigration people and tell the medical examiner too.


----------



## themid (Sep 13, 2014)

Auld Yin said:


> Firstly you should know that lying or deception is severely frowned upon and could result in never being allowed to enter Canada or deportation if you're already here. Canadian Immigration, based of the ME's report will decide your wife's admissibility.


Thank you very much for enlightening me! You are correct. We will have to reveal it anyhow in Canada to the GP even it is undetected since continuous medical support is essential upon controlling the disease. So why get into trouble in later stages.


----------



## themid (Sep 13, 2014)

EVHB said:


> Is it against the law in your country to drive a car if you have a more severe form of epilepsy? If so: is your wife allowed to drive a car? When did she have her last seizure?


Yes, we need to have 36 months of seizure free interval to drive a vehicle. Her last seizure was around 2 years back.


----------



## themid (Sep 13, 2014)

Brockthebadger said:


> Hi
> First of all, Epilepsy is not a risk to anyone else in the community unlike TB for example. It is also often relatively cheap to control so does not require major health funding.
> So your wife may not be a financial burden or a risk to other Canadians provided that hr epilepsy is regularly monitored and maintained by her GP.
> 
> As previously stated you have to be honest and tell the immigration people and tell the medical examiner too.


Thank you very much for the encouraging reply!

I also sincerely hope that it would not become a problem since, seizures are well controlled with drugs. 

I do not have any idea on Canadian prices of the drugs taken, but with wide spread of generics it does not cost us more than 40 CAD per month for the drugs and 20 CAD for the quarterly visit to our consultant neurologist.

Of course, honesty is important. Medical examiner will definitely ask about the prolonged drugs which have been taking and the underlying medical condition. So will have report the medical status to the ME via our consultant neurologist.


----------

